# Vitamin Overdose??



## coalchunk (Jan 24, 2010)

I am in need of some info, I keep our dogs vitamins on a shelf above their dog food bin, today I was giving Hope a bath and when I come down stairs to take her out to the patio, I seen the big bottle of vitamin on the floor cap broken off and Boomerang looking at the bottle like he wanted more! It was a bottle of 1000 pills(I had already given them over the past 3 weeks or so about 200 of the pills between 3 dogs) there is about 150 left!! I am wanting to know if I should be getting him to our emergency vet rite now? The vitamin brand is GNC MEGA Brewers Yeast w/added garlic extra vitamin and mineral suppor plus antioxidants. 
I knew I should have put him in his crate while I gave Hope her bath, but I didnt!! I am just really worried about him and knowing if he gets sick its my fault!!!
Has this happend to you and if so what did you do, and did it harm your dog?
Thanks for the help
Angie


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

coalchunk said:


> I am in need of some info, I keep our dogs vitamins on a shelf above their dog food bin, today I was giving Hope a bath and when I come down stairs to take her out to the patio, I seen the big bottle of vitamin on the floor cap broken off and Boomerang looking at the bottle like he wanted more! It was a bottle of 1000 pills(I had already given them over the past 3 weeks or so about 200 of the pills between 3 dogs) there is about 150 left!! I am wanting to know if I should be getting him to our emergency vet rite now? The vitamin brand is GNC MEGA Brewers Yeast w/added garlic extra vitamin and mineral suppor plus antioxidants.
> I knew I should have put him in his crate while I gave Hope her bath, but I didnt!! I am just really worried about him and knowing if he gets sick its my fault!!!
> Has this happend to you and if so what did you do, and did it harm your dog?
> Thanks for the help
> Angie


My dog ate a bottle of 5 - HTP vitamins and nearly died. he was having seizures the whole way to the emergency room and they kept him over night.
in my experience i would take him but idk considering you're vitamins were dog friendly and mine were not.how is he acting? does he seem to be acting strange?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

call your vet and explain what happpened and what they are exactly a phone call costs nothing and they will know if you need to come in.


----------



## coalchunk (Jan 24, 2010)

he puked a bit ago, but he had also gotten my duster it is one of those big fluffy ones and had tore it up when he got the vitamins, his puke had a wad of duster strings in it..no vitamins that I could tell..
I am really scared now, Im going to call his vet and see what they say.
Thank you for replying to this so quickly
Angie


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ask them if you should induce vomiting or not. if yes peroxide works good for that , just bring him outside when you administer it or it could get messy.


----------



## coalchunk (Jan 24, 2010)

I talked with the vet, he said he will be fine he mite have an upset belly, and be gassy(I was thinking gassy he always is..LOL) He said it was just a good thing it was dog vitamins he ate. Looks like I am going to have to lock up their vitamins from now on!
Thanks for the help:clap:


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

coalchunk said:


> I talked with the vet, he said he will be fine he mite have an upset belly, and be gassy(I was thinking gassy he always is..LOL) He said it was just a good thing it was dog vitamins he ate. Looks like I am going to have to lock up their vitamins from now on!
> Thanks for the help:clap:


i was thinking since they were dog vitamins he might be okay.
happy hes fine


----------



## coalchunk (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes thanks Im glad hes fine. You have to watch them like they were 2 yr old kids LOL. I know he loves them vitamins,but I never thought he would go get them off the shelf and help himself:hammer: I just know when I had come downstais and seen the bottle on the floor my heart sank. Thankfully he is going to be fine, just a bit more gassy and stinkier than usual!
Thanks 
Angie


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL glad he is ok , I came around the corner into the kitchen one day to the kids feeding pep fish oil pills and she was happily gulping them down as fast as they could get the out of the bottle . i think they gave her about 5 before I got out there and caught them so she was ok.


----------



## coalchunk (Jan 24, 2010)

I bet she had some fishy smelling breath:roll: Thees vitamins are supposed to help controll fleas, so he better not have one flea on him and his hair better be super shinny after eating all them vitamins:roll: Silly dogs, but you know we love!!:woof:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I think the type of vitamins were the factor in them not being a big deal. Other Vitamins could cause problems. If this happens again don't waste time online call the E-vet or poison control. They can give you the info you need, the monger you wait the worse it can be when it comes to ingesting things they should not. The quicker you can get them to throw up the less chance of it absorbing, somethings they should not throw up and why it's important to call. happy everything was ok


----------



## coalchunk (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi all,
When I posted this up last nite about boom eating the vitamins, I didnt have my phone here with me at that time so I couldnt phone the vet myself. My son showed me how you can send messages from your computer to a cell phone,(if you need to know something about computers ask a teen) so we had sent a message to my brother who is down in Louisville,KY and we were waiting for him to get back to me so I could let him know what had happend and that we needed to call our vet asap. While I was waiting for him to get my messages and get back to me, I know this site has a lot of experienced owners:clap: in matters like this so I knew I could get some help here untill, I could get a hold of my brother. I was regreting not having my home phone servide, wich I councelled becaus we never used it, just use our cells. I was getting ready to run to my neighbors house and use her phone when my brother messaged me back, I was pretty nervous.
I so much appreciate all the help the members give here. I know I will always get great advice and help when I may need it:woof:
Thanks And Have A Great Day


----------

